# Flash out of sync - how can it be fixed?



## Dick (Dec 24, 2016)

Took just one flash with me (430EX II) for my xmas trip and it flashes nicely. Photos, however, end up under exposed, because the flash flashes out of sync. It actually does not flash at all while the shutter does its thing, but maybe before that. I tried the flash with 2 bodies (5D3 & 6D) and the same thing happens with both. I did reset all settings etc. No luck.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Dick. 
You say that you have reset all the settings, have you made sure that there is nothing set in the camera, as on most of the more recent camera / flash combinations the camera over rides the flash settings. 
I'm not sure what setting might be able to cause this issue but just thinking out loud as the other option may be that the flash is dead. Which leads to another question, how are the batteries, are they perhaps powering the ETTL preflash and quitting just in time for the main event? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Dick (Dec 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dick.
> You say that you have reset all the settings, have you made sure that there is nothing set in the camera, as on most of the more recent camera / flash combinations the camera over rides the flash settings.
> I'm not sure what setting might be able to cause this issue but just thinking out loud as the other option may be that the flash is dead. Which leads to another question, how are the batteries, are they perhaps powering the ETTL preflash and quitting just in time for the main event?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Tried with two bodies. All settings checked from the bodies. Nothing special should be there.

Also tried with another set of batteries for the flash. Flashes nicely by pressing the button and when taking photos, but it seems that there is no flash while the actual photo is taken. Maybe it just fires the pre-flash?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2016)

Have you tried 'green square mode'? A 'regular' mode with the flash on manual power set to 1:1?


----------



## Alex_M (Dec 25, 2016)

Could be as simple as dirty / loose contacts with on camera shoe. 
See if you can test the flash off camera? Ideally as an optical slave. Triggering via TTL cable can be unsuccessful as this method also requires physical contact with flash shoe. Good luck!




Dick said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dick.
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 25, 2016)

Agree with Neuro. Try the most basic setting and see if the problem still shows up. Obvious question, but what is your shutter speed?


----------



## Dick (Dec 25, 2016)

Alright. Tried everything that was suggested. Even gave the flash to another person and he tried it on his body. No luck. In manual mode the flash works at the correct time. Weird. Thanks for that advice! At least there now is a work around. Not too easy, but better than nothing. Another weird thing came with it though. If I turn the flash to point to right, it does not fire at all in M mode. It fires in ETTL mode, but at the wrong time.

I guess it makes no sense to get this flash repaired either. A second hand copy is surely cheaper than getting this fixed. 



unfocused said:


> Obvious question, but what is your shutter speed?



The flash communicates well with the body. 1/200 is the max sync speed on 5D3. I've tried all kinds of shutter speeds and flash modes. High speed flash or second curtain don't work either.



sanj said:


> I do not have any suggestions but am certain that this is an operator error. Something you are doing that need fixing. Not the gear.


Right right. Must be me and not the gear.  The other guy who tried the flash sucks too.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Dick. 
One should avoid taking responses personally, not one of us knows you or your ability with your gear, we have to start with the lowest common denominator which is often the operator. (I'm guessing my first response was basically the same but perhaps more tactfully put!) 
The news that turning the head affects the flash would seem to confirm that the item is faulty. You may well be correct about the cost of repair, but it sounds like you have a pointer towards the culprit if you are at all handy with a soldering iron and small screws, it's broken, the two outcomes are it's fixed or still broken! 
All the usual caveats about the dangers of the high voltages found in flashes should be taken seriously. 
Wherever you are it might be worth checking Gumtree and equivalents, even some of the cheaper Chinese items could get you a working solution. 
Edit, the fact that manual works would suggest that the fault is meaning that the ttl preflash is not returning a result that the camera can interpret. 

Seasons greetings, Graham. 



Dick said:


> Alright. Tried everything that was suggested. Even gave the flash to another person and he tried it on his body. No luck. In manual mode the flash works at the correct time. Weird. Thanks for that advice! At least there now is a work around. Not too easy, but better than nothing. Another weird thing came with it though. If I turn the flash to point to right, it does not fire at all in M mode. It fires in ETTL mode, but at the wrong time.
> 
> I guess it makes no sense to get this flash repaired either. A second hand copy is surely cheaper than getting this fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 25, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> FECHariot said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



It's always best to start with the assumption that it's operator error because that's something that fiddling with the gear in the appropriate way could resolve at a cost of just time. This could have been said more politely, but it's legitimate to start with the basics: 


clear all flash settings
green square mode for the camera
full auto on the flash
fresh batteries
follow the troubleshooting instructions in the manual (p33)


----------



## Dick (Dec 25, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > FECHariot said:
> ...



All done except for the manual thing. Men don't read manuals.  Just kidding.. or...
If it can be found online I can check, but I'm quite sure the flash is broken.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 26, 2016)

Dick said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Sounds like that's the case, but it was worthwhile to check those more mundane causes.


----------



## fentiger (Dec 26, 2016)

if you are sure its broken, to be really sure, take it to your workshop, place on the bench, find a large hammer and give it a firm tap with hammer.
you are now absolutely certain its broken and no need to waste time on a warranty repair.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 26, 2016)

fentiger said:


> if you are sure its broken, to be really sure, take it to your workshop, place on the bench, find a large hammer and give it a firm tap with hammer.
> you are now absolutely certain its broken and no need to waste time on a warranty repair.



Happy New Year!


----------



## fentiger (Dec 26, 2016)

Happy new year to you, and all the other forum members


----------

